# printing SILVER ink



## skyweb54 (Aug 14, 2008)

is there a way to print silver on tees with DTG printer?


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

not with the DTG printer i use. for metallic inks like silver and gold, we always screen print.

i can only speak for the DTG printer i use (brother gt541) and it only prints CMYK. metallic inks must always be spot colors.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

if it's just spot color and not complicated, you might try heat press silver vinyl. it would mean a second pressing and you'd have to line it up well, but it might be worth it for small runs.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Or use foil.


----------



## skyweb54 (Aug 14, 2008)

i'm gonna try foil - just ordered it. any helpful hints, tips, tricks? any input will be appreciated!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

We use a Gerber Edge FX for producing silver, gold and lots more. Great for mixed media print.


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Roland have a metallic ink for there out door vinyl printers which we also work with, while there is no metallic ink for garment machines yet, its not impossible that once day there will be a metallic ink.

Best regards

-David


----------

